# Check this out



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJx5a_4bO3g


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that was so calming and sweet.. a man and his birds.. would really love to know who was singing that song.. I loved it..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice looking birds, not sure who was singing the song the Beatles did it first.
Dave


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

This was beautiful, but sure reminds me how much I loved my birds and how much I miss them
Daryl


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes nice soothing music but did you see how fast he cleaned the loft and feed and watered the birds. I think there a board in my old loft future.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> that was so calming and sweet.. a man and his birds.. would really love to know who was singing that song.. I loved it..


The Beatles sing that song, I also love it............ I also love that loft and easy cleaning.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

pigeonmama said:


> This was beautiful, but sure reminds me how much I loved my birds and how much I miss them
> 
> 
> What happen to your birds?
> Daryl


________________


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> that was so calming and sweet.. a man and his birds.. would really love to know who was singing that song.. I loved it..


Beatles sang it originally (written by Paul McCartney) but it has been covered by hundreds of artists, including Chris De Burgh, John Denver, Donovan, Sarah McLachlan etc etc.
The song was written by Paul while in Scotland at his favourite Island retreat Mull (remember also Mull of Kintyre), and was actually written as a symbolic gesture of reaction to racial tensions escalating in the United States in the spring of 1968.

This particular version is by Kenny Rankin an American pop and jazz singer/songwriter originally from the Washington Heights neighborhood of New York who sadly died in 2007.
It is on the Album "Peaceful: The Best of Kenny Rankin"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Quazar said:


> Beatles sang it originally (written by Paul McCartney) but it has been covered by hundreds of artists, including Chris De Burgh, John Denver, Donovan, Sarah McLachlan etc etc.
> The song was written by Paul while in Scotland at his favourite Island retreat Mull (remember also Mull of Kintyre), and was actually written as a symbolic gesture of reaction to racial tensions escalating in the United States in the spring of 1968.
> 
> This particular version is by Kenny Rankin an American pop and jazz singer/songwriter originally from the Washington Heights neighborhood of New York who sadly died in 2007.
> It is on the Album "Peaceful: The Best of Kenny Rankin"


wow, thanks for that info.. I feel so sad that he died.. I will have to research him... thanks again... I knew the beatles has done it.. but his voice was so nice...I just really liked his version...


----------

